# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Las trágicas riadas del Vallès cumplen su 50º aniversario

## sergi1907

Hoy La Vanguardia publica este artículo que creo que es interesante.

El 25 de septiembre de 1962, varios municipios vallesanos, en especial Terrassa, Rubí y Sabadell, sufrieron la mayor riada que se recuerda en el Vallès | Las ciudades afectadas conmemoran durante estos días el 50º aniversario de una catástrofe que se costó cientos de vidas

Lluvia, mucha lluvia. Y tras la lluvia, agua, barro y campanas, todo destruido. Hoy hace cincuenta años que estos elementos se convirtieron en los fatales protagonistas de las riadas que asolaron el Vallès. 50 años de una de las mayores tragedias naturales de la comarca que afectó especialmente a Terrassa, Rubí y Sabadell. Para conmemorarlo, las principales ciudades vallesanas hacen memoria de los fatídicos hechos de ese 25 de septiembre de 1962 a partir de actos de todo tipo para recordar la catástrofe y los centenares de vidas que la riada se llevó por delante.
El 25 de septiembre de 1962 fue una jornada tomada por la lluvia. La lluvia fue protagonista durante todo el día, pero no fue hasta la noche, pasadas las 22.00h, que se desató la tragedia con potentes precipitaciones que llegaron a los 200-225 litros por metro cuadrado, demasiada lluvia para las maltrechas rieras del Vallès, que desbocadas la potencia del agua llegó a los 1.750 metros cúbicos por segundo, arrasaron con todo lo que se encontraron a su paso: vidas, casas, fábricas, todo. No había luz ni teléfono, con lo que solo las campanas de las iglesias pudieron alertar de la tragedia, aunque no pudieron llegar siempre a tiempo.
Se calcula que más de 800 personas perdieron la vida en todo el Vallès debido a la trágica riada del 1962. Los municipios más afectados fueron Terrassa y Rubí, con funesto protagonismo para la riera de Les Arenes y la riera de Rubí. En Terrassa, se cifra en 327 las víctimas mortales de las riadas, aunque podrían ser más. En Rubí, por su parte, el número de muertos superó también las 250 personas. En menor medida afectó a Sabadell, donde el desborde del cauce del río Ripoll se cobró 32 vidas. Los daños materiales también fueron inmensos debido al enorme destrozo de casas, edificios, fábricas y maquinaria que provocaron las riadas. Miles de familias damnificadas y varios centenares de millones de pesetas en pérdidas.
Juan López es un vecino de Rubí que sufrió en primera persona la dureza de la riada del 25 de septiembre de 1962. Vecino del barrio 25 de septiembre de Rubí, que en su momento se levantó para dar cobijo a los centenares de afectados por las riadas que lo habían perdido todo, Juan, que entonces tenía 30 años, aún recuerda perfectamente cómo vivió la trágica noche: Toda mi familia nos salvamos por un minuto. Vivíamos al lado de la riera y con la lluvia vimos que del desague, en lugar de salir agua, entraba para arriba. Entonces decidimos con mi hermano salir a ver como estaba la riera y, de repente, mirando el nivel del agua hubo un relámpago, que es lo que nos salvó, dado que gracias a ello vimos que el puente, que hasta entonces había taponado la riada, se rompía y nos venía una montaña de agua de la altura de un piso. Entramos rápidamente a casa pegando voces para que todos salieran fuera inmediatamente y tras subir cuatro escalones camino de Can Fatjó, miramos atrás y ya no había casa ni nada.
La riada lo arrastró todo
Las rieras del Vallès no estaban preparadas para soportar un nivel tan elevado de agua. El cauce del río no estaba en condiciones, como recuerda otro testigo de la riada, Manel Rodríguez, que entonces tenía 12 años: El cauce de río estaba muy sucio, era salvaje. Una lluvia como esa actualmente no haría demasiado. Estuvo todo el día lloviendo y los ríos empezaron a arrastrar basura, árboles, ramas, lo que hizo un tapón en los puentes. Cuando por la noche llegaron los minutos de lluvia más intensa estos puentes reventaron como si se rompiera la presa de un embalse. Fue de repente, entonces, el agua empezó a bajar con una fuerza bestial.
Las orillas de los ríos y rieras estaban repletos de casas, mayoritariamente inmigrantes procedentes del resto de España que habían ido llegando a la ciudad durante los últimos años para trabajar. Una mala e improvisada urbanización que se llevó por delante, irremediablemente, la vida de centenares de personas.
El día después
La mayoría de los habitantes del Vallès, los que no vivían en las proximidades de las rieras, no se dieron cuenta de la gravedad del asunto hasta la mañana del 26 de septiembre. Fue entonces cuando, tras la oscuridad que había tapado la repercusión de la tragedia, las ciudades empezaron a ver los resultados de la mayor riada de los últimos años en el Vallès. Fernando Ceijas, de Terrassa, tenía por entonces 24 años y se le ha quedado gravada la imagen de la tragedia el día después: Fue un desastre. Cuando lo fuimos a ver al día siguiente, las casas de la riera habían desaparecido, no quedaba rastro de las viviendas. Todo, casas y fábricas se había derrumbado. La riada se lo llevó absolutamente todo. Fue una pena muy grande, casa destruidas, gente buscando a sus familiares.
Fernando recuerda como los días posteriores a la tragedia les tocó limpiar e intentar arreglar en la medida de lo posible todos los desperfectos que había causado la riada en los edificios que quedaron muy maltrechos. Incluso un par de días después, añade volvió otra riada muy fuerte. Tanto es así que en un momento yo tuve que salir corriendo de donde trabajaba para salvar a una mujer que se llevaba el agua y que por suerte pude agarrar.
En todo caso, esta segunda riada fue menos importante porque fue de día y es que uno de los condicionantes que hicieron crecer el caos la noche del 25 de septiembre fue la oscuridad y la incomunicación.
Una oleada de solidaridad sin precedentes
Los daños fueron gigantescos, pero la reacción de la ciudadanía estuvo a la altura de las circunstancias. Todos los testigos se ponen de acuerdo a la hora de destacar la importante tarea solidaria que se llevó a cabo después de la riada para ayudar a los damnificados. Voluntarios de todos lados llegaron a las principales ciudades afectadas para ofrecer su ayuda. La tarea de recolección de comida, ropa, mantas, etc. para los perjudicados tuvo un éxito notabilísimo.
Teresa de la Torre, que trabajó en la Casa de Caridad de Sabadell, también vivió la riada y recuerda perfectamente como hubo muchísima solidaridad. Mucha gente fue a dormir a la Casa de Caridad, además todo el mundo daba  ropa, comida, telas, mantas, de todo. Toda la gente se volcó para ayudar a los afectados. De ello se benefició Juan López, quién tras salvarse de la riada, recuerda que su familia se quedó sin nada, en cueros, habiendo perdido la casa y sin dinero. En su caso, un amigo de su hermano les prestó una torre hasta que tuvieron su vivienda en los pisos construidos en el barrio 25 de septiembre de Rubí.
Pero si alguien lideró por encima de todos la oleada de solidaridad para ayudar a los afectados de las riadas del 1962 fue el locutor de Radio Barcelona Joaquín Soler Serrano, quién con una incansable vocación de servicio público hizo campaña en los micrófonos para conseguir todo lo necesario para los damnificados, dinero, comida, mantas, tiendas de campaña, medicamentos y un largo etcétera de ayudas que logró impulsar el locutor nacido en Murcia. Soler Serrano dio a conocer la catástrofe a todo el país gracias a su maratón de horas de radio, lo que generó una oleada de solidaridad sin precedentes. De hecho, varios ayuntamientos vallesanos han rendido sus homenajes a la tarea del ya fallecido locutor. Como Rubí, donde hace dos semanas se descubrió una placa en honor a la que es conocida como la voz de las inundaciones del Vallès. El importante trabajo solidario de Soler Serrano también se hizo notar en Terrassa, que este pasado domingo inauguró un monolito dedicado al radiofonista.
Actos de conmemoración del 50º aniversario de la riada
El Vallès se vuelca durante estos días en la conmemoración del 50º aniversario de la riada del 25 de septiembre del 1962. Terrassa, más allá del monolito dedicado a Joaquín Soler Serrano, lleva a cabo una amplia agenda de actos para recordar la tragedia. Conciertos, exposiciones fotográficas, conferencias, presentaciones de libros, entre otros que tienen su punto culminante durante el día de hoy. En Sabadell también serán protagonistas las exposiciones en distintos centros de la ciudad, así como los coloquios y otras actividades enmarcadas dentro de las Jornadas Europeas de Patrimonio. Por su parte, Rubí publica una página web y una revista monográfica dedicada íntegramente al aniversario de la riada donde se pueden leer testimonios y análisis de los hechos del 25 de septiembre de 1962.
Además, otros municipios vallesanos que sufrieron en menor medida las riadas como Cerdanyola, Montcada o Ripollet se han sumado a la página La nit tràgica para difundir los distintos programas de actividades conmemorativas del 50 aniversario de las riadas del 25 de septiembre de 1962.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/20...#ixzz27U34VNbM

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se pueden ver algunas imágenes  http://videos.lavanguardia.com/suces...da-valles.html

----------


## marsh12

i like thsi topic...........

Edit: Traducción

Me gusta este hilo

----------


## FEDE

En este enlace a partir del minuto 7' 27'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1030/1471498/

Y en este otro enlace a partir del minuto 6' 58'' http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-1036/1487498/

Saludos.

----------

